# 1995 E38 drivers seat short out



## e38cruiser (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi I am looking for some help on this one. I know about the switch issue on the E38's but I dont think it's the switch ? The seat and the plastic side piece is not broke down. the wheel and the seat do not move and will not take a fuse. The car does have heated seats and both front seats work fine.
Just befor the seat stopped working I smelled hot wiring. Any help ? the car only has 70k on it, hwy miles . Thanks for help


----------

